# Test Drive Unlimited anyone?



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

So, does anyone play this on the 360? I've really gotten back into it lately, it's so much fun just to blast about in a nice sounding car for hours on end. The other day I met up with a random guy in a Lamborghini Murci, so I went to get mine from the garage to join him. We then drove together for about 10 minutes before coming across another guy in another Murci, then another about 5 minutes later!

So I cranked the volume up, switched to the ****pit view and pressed 'Up' to wind down my windows. The symphony of noise as we blasted through the tunnels and weaved through traffic was simply stunning. Now I play it every night, hunting down newbies in F430s using my highly tuned Saleen S7. Keeping up with them and letting them think they're doing well before flooring it and zipping off to 250mph never gets boring :driver:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, but I find I get grief from people in older cars...


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Not played that for a long time, but i also used to drive around listening to the engines! :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I sold mine a while back as it was just so slow at loading other people. I could be on the phone to my mate and say I am at a certain point, he would say he is too but wouldn't appear for about 5 mins. was sooo frustrating. and seeing other real players was such a rare event.

Have they updated it at all? it had the potential to be a very very good game if it wasn't for the lag issues.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

never played this but it sounds intriguing.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I sold mine a while back as it was just so slow at loading other people. I could be on the phone to my mate and say I am at a certain point, he would say he is too but wouldn't appear for about 5 mins. was sooo frustrating. and seeing other real players was such a rare event.
> 
> Have they updated it at all? it had the potential to be a very very good game if it wasn't for the lag issues.


It's always been fine for me, had the game for a year or so now. You do find that in built up areas there are several servers with only 8 players per server, so it can take a while to find friends but if you go to a secluded area and then they meet you on the map, they will appear. You can then 'lock' onto them so you don't get disconnected.

I find other random players all the time too!


----------



## Nick M (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was on it a week ago. There's still people that play it. Mosty hanging out at the race track or the drag strip by the lotus garage.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I might have a punt on this as I bet you can get it for next to nothing.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Yep! :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Yep! :thumb:


Absolute bargain tbh, it'll keep you going for hours and hours. I've just bought a Ferrari F430 Spyder in a light brown colour with a tan leather interior :argie:

We need to have a big DW meet up in the game.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i love this game, whats your gamertag lloyd? i have run out of gold but if i find my month card i will meet you on the game


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Nick M said:


> Yeah, I was on it a week ago. There's still people that play it. Mosty hanging out at the race track or the drag strip by the lotus garage.


i have never found this race track, where exactly is it?

also does anyone play on the official steering wheel? the force feedback is immense 

EDIT: Found my month subscription


----------



## Nick M (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Hallett,The racetrack is just south of the Pontiac garage & airport..


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Nick M said:


> Hey Hallett,The racetrack is just south of the Pontiac garage & airport..


cheers mate how do get in, its still locked for me 

P.S Lloyd, that saleen is F*****g quick


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

hallett said:


> cheers mate how do get in, its still locked for me
> 
> P.S Lloyd, that saleen is F*****g quick


:lol: Yup, 1000bhp, it flies! It's not the fastest car I've got for top speed though, that's my Koenigsegg which I've had to 265 so far. I'm in a Ford GT at the minute for the sound it makes. It says you're unavailable to connect to at the minute though


----------



## Nick M (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi hallett, The racetrack open's when your at champion level i believe. I'm online just now, thought i'd fire it up.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Nick M said:


> Hi hallett, The racetrack open's when your at champion level i believe. I'm online just now, thought i'd fire it up.


yes and i have just found out how you get to champion level :wall: i tell you what, its a good job i have 10 weeks untill i start college :lol: look slike i will be sticking to the ford island race track for the time being which is acctually a pretty good circuit


----------



## Nick M (Feb 5, 2007)

10 week's is plenty of time. What's your gamertag? I'll look out for you.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

its H4LL3TT, add me, i am doing races at the moment to try and work my way towards champion level :lol:


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

hallett said:


> yes and i have just found out how you get to champion level :wall: i tell you what, its a good job i have 10 weeks untill i start college :lol: look slike i will be sticking to the ford island race track for the time being which is acctually a pretty good circuit


it doesn't take that long actually, and to get houses and stuff theres a really easy race which you do repeatedly and now i have like 10 houses and most of the garages are full :lol: was a game that i got seriously into at one point.

But at the moment, due to the recent GCSE's the xbox has been gathering dust 

Might have to sign back upto live, i heard its only £1 for the month?? :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> it doesn't take that long actually, and to get houses and stuff theres a really easy race which you do repeatedly and now i have like 10 houses and most of the garages are full :lol: was a game that i got seriously into at one point.
> 
> But at the moment, due to the recent GCSE's the xbox has been gathering dust
> 
> Might have to sign back upto live, i heard its only £1 for the month?? :thumb:


yup special offer of £1 for a month on at the mo, i have just finished my GCSE's as well  like you my xbox has been gathering dust since about half way through year 10 with only my little bro playing on it occasionally but now i have seen this thread and have found out about the race courses i have something to aim for 

P.S hope you get the grades you were aiming for in your GCSE's :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

hallett said:


> yup special offer of £1 for a month on at the mo, i have just finished my GCSE's as well  like you my xbox has been gathering dust since about half way through year 10 with only my little bro playing on it occasionally but now i have seen this thread and have found out about the race courses i have something to aim for
> 
> P.S hope you get the grades you were aiming for in your GCSE's :thumb:
> 
> Daniel


Same for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Once you reach Champion level there's a speed challenge that nets you $75,000 in 15 seconds.  Which is why I'm soon going to go on a mission and get every single car in the game, every single house, every single piece of clothing etc. and then it's just all missions left to finish and a few online races.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Once you reach Champion level there's a speed challenge that nets you $75,000 in 15 seconds.  Which is why I'm soon going to go on a mission and get every single car in the game, every single house, every single piece of clothing etc. and then it's just all missions left to finish and a few online races.


i think thats the one i used to do, but tbh i can't really remember, but i do have every car (that i can be bothered to go round and buy ) so it's easy enough.

The official game guide was quite useful aswell, you mite be about to pick it up cheap somewhere.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

F*** me a caterham tuned to L3 is hard to control, just spent $154000 and its sh!t :wall:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

hallett said:


> F*** me a caterham tuned to L3 is hard to control, just spent $154000 and its sh!t :wall:


I've got a bright yellow one, they're brilliant fun in the twisties!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've got a bright yellow one, they're brilliant fun in the twisties!


mines orange  (the caterham ) good fun but they just want to spin :wall:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

just found some good news, to get to champion level you only need to get 450G from it, i read somwhere that you had to get every achievement before getting to champion level, if im not out tomoz i will have it by evening 

Nick M, above where you mentioned the race track you also mentioned a drag strip, could you show me this tomoz please  i have only found out today about the different tracks lol


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooo.. I have this.. well in the house somwhere but I have a new gamertag so I'll bwe starting from scratch..

Add me if you want I'm *PH1L NI*


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> We need to have a big DW meet up in the game.


we should, we should also make a DW club :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

hallett said:


> just found some good news, to get to champion level you only need to get 450G from it, i read somwhere that you had to get every achievement before getting to champion level, if im not out tomoz i will have it by evening


Yup, just do various challenges to get 450G. I did the clothing ones, the 'round the island' race (Takes about 55 minutes), the car collector ones and the general driving ones and got 450 in no time. Check in one of your houses, there is a progress bar with a list of the challenges to do. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> So, does anyone play this on the 360? I've really gotten back into it lately, it's so much fun just to blast about in a nice sounding car for hours on end. The other day I met up with a random guy in a Lamborghini Murci, so I went to get mine from the garage to join him. We then drove together for about 10 minutes before coming across another guy in another Murci, then another about 5 minutes later!
> 
> So I cranked the volume up, switched to the ****pit view and pressed 'Up' to wind down my windows. The symphony of noise as we blasted through the tunnels and weaved through traffic was simply stunning. Now I play it every night, hunting down newbies in F430s using my highly tuned Saleen S7. Keeping up with them and letting them think they're doing well before flooring it and zipping off to 250mph never gets boring :driver:


I love it because its a true driving game....you dont have to do missions or that you can go where you want when you want....i never bore of it!

Must get my xbox live subscription live again....


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Yup, just do various challenges to get 450G. I did the clothing ones, the 'round the island' race (Takes about 55 minutes), the car collector ones and the general driving ones and got 450 in no time. Check in one of your houses, there is a progress bar with a list of the challenges to do. :thumb:


just done the millionaires challenge, did it in 57 mins so got $1,000,000


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

has anybody else got 1000 gamer points and completed the game?

i love this game and need to get it again, i have more cars than i can choose but one thats my fav, a little purple corvette its a giant killer.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't be arsed to read the whole thread (sorry ) but Test Drive unlimited 2 is on the horizon if it hasn't already been mentioned:thumb:


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

the way i have got money on the game is when you get to champion one of the races is '170mph in heavy traffic' repeatedly do this for $70,000 a pop. 1mil takes less than 10mins.

** But heres the trick  **

when you start turn around and go in the other direction as this road is flat and the other way certainly is not :lol:. and stick to the left hand side hard shoulder and its easy, money comes rolling in .


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Can't be arsed to read the whole thread (sorry ) but Test Drive unlimited 2 is on the horizon if it hasn't already been mentioned:thumb:


i really cant wait for this  hopefully they make it more like real life e.g fill cars with petrol and the cars get dirty and things like that


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

hallett said:


> i really cant wait for this  hopefully they make it more like real life e.g fill cars with petrol and the cars get dirty and things like that


What so you can detail them?


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't believe it.. I just walked upstairs, found the game, walked downstairs, and my xbox has 3 rings of death.. is it caused by heat? its in view of the window + sun.. Gutted about this.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if its less than 3 yrs old mate phone microsoft.


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought it from hannover before uk release. Where is the cheapest place to get a new console, only need an arcade? 

On the plus side this does mean HDMI


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Never mind, got a little pi$$ed with it and gave it a wollop on the side, fixed it


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bought this the other day but only got a Alfa GT at the moment


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

my gamertag :

defender dred 

everyone add me!! just bought a mclaren f1 tuned to 3, lambo murch roadster, and an audi touring car  good times!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> the way i have got money on the game is when you get to champion one of the races is '170mph in heavy traffic' repeatedly do this for $70,000 a pop. 1mil takes less than 10mins.
> 
> ** But heres the trick  **
> 
> when you start turn around and go in the other direction as this road is flat and the other way certainly is not :lol:. and stick to the left hand side hard shoulder and its easy, money comes rolling in .


That's what I do, it's the easiest way to make cash :thumb:
Just got the 55 cars and 15 houses achievement, now trying for the 5,000 miles achievement and the 'discover all roads on the island' achievement, but I have only found 77% of them so far :/


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Rite guy's i'm in the middle of setting up a detailing world club on the game (let me know if someone's already beaten me to it) but it'll be in the main city bit bottom of the map near the crater, 

add me as a friend 'Rusey93' 

then go to the Diamond head beach club (east of the crater) and you should see the club next to my name, 

hopefully it'll be called detailing world :lol:

$350,000 lol it's worth it  then we can have inter club races and stuff.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> That's what I do, it's the easiest way to make cash :thumb:
> Just got the 55 cars and 15 houses achievement, now trying for the 5,000 miles achievement and the 'discover all roads on the island' achievement, but I have only found 77% of them so far :/


Join the Detailingworld club add me as a friend mate and you'll see it


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i need to get my hands on this again. i have enough cars and houses to give you all one or two.
didnt think there was much of a following


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> Join the Detailingworld club add me as a friend mate and you'll see it


I'll see what?


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I'll see what?


sorry that didn't make much sense :lol:

I mean you'll see the club, it's called detailingworld, if your interested?

Jordan


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've already joined a club that Hallet made, nothing ever seems to happen in any of the clubs anyway...


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've already joined a club that Hallet made, nothing ever seems to happen in any of the clubs anyway...


okay fair do's


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Strange, i just started playing this again and then find this thread...........if theres two clubs been started up why not challenge each other ?

Will go and find one of the clubs now.

P.s Just done a search for TDU2 nad it says it was going to be released march 08........?


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

was a great game when i had my xbox fastest car in it you had to download i dowloaded them all, it was konegseg cxx i think, if you could slipstreem behind another car it would hammer from 255-275.

theres a bit where everyone goes to drag race, i raced another cxx we were both infront i tucked in behind him then came roaring past him at he finish line, he was like wtf man how did you do that


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've already joined a club that Hallet made, nothing ever seems to happen in any of the clubs anyway...


Did i make a club? lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

hallett said:


> Did i make a club? lol


It was either you or someone else from DW!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

dont think it was me, i am going to leave that club and join the DW one :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i cant find the place where everyone goes to drag race


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome game; frequently put it back in just to nail by black Stage 3 Enzo up the sea coast! Superb! 

Tys.


----------

